# Stocking for 75 Gallon - Can I add more?



## thof123 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hey all,

Question in regards to stocking. I'm not sure if I am able to add more fish or not at this point. I would really like to add a few more fish if possible.

I have a 75 gallon tank standard measurements. I have a lot of rock work with plenty of different areas for fish to hide. I have no issues with fighting in the tank.

Currently this is what I have stocked. I'm hoping to add 3-4 fish of one other species if possible. I'm also planning on upgrading to a 130 gallon tank in a year or so.

*9 yellow labs. *
- 2 of these are extremely small ~ 1 inch
- 7 are close to adult size ~2-3 inches
*7 red top zebras *
- 1 is still a fry
- 2 are large adult males ~ 4 inches
- 4 of these are medium size females about 2.5 inches
*3 albino socolofi *
- all are about 2 inches right now
*4 red zebras *
- same size as the yellow labs about 2.5-3 inches

I'm not sure if I can add more fish now and then in 1 year upgrade the tank size to comfortably transition these fish plus others into a larger tank next year.

Any help is appreciated.

Tom


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

IMO, you are about at max. I would not add anymore. I hope you are not planning on keeping the fry from the females. You have 3 solid color fishes that can, and will, hybrid.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

4 groups of 1m/4f is the normal recommended stocking for a 75. I would just work on the m/f ratios of what you have, if you're trying to breed I would swap the labs or zebras since they like to cross breed alot.


----------



## thof123 (Jul 10, 2017)

@tanker3 what do you suggest I do with the fry in this situation? I know people are always concerned with crossbreeding for multiple reasons.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Let the females spit in the tank and add a group of 5 Synodontis multipunctatus to eat any survivors.


----------



## thof123 (Jul 10, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> Let the females spit in the tank and add a group of 5 Synodontis multipunctatus to eat any survivors.


Wouldn't 5 be a lot for a 75 gal? I have one in my tank currently. Don't they grow pretty large?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

No, synodontis do best in groups of at least 5.


----------



## thof123 (Jul 10, 2017)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> No, synodontis do best in groups of at least 5.


Wow, awesome! Lol I'll probably head to the store today and see if I can pick up a couple. I just wanted to add more fish to my tank in general. The catfish is one of my favorite in the tank so being able to add more will be great.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yeah if you have at least 5 they will come out and forage a lot more instead of hiding all day.


----------



## thof123 (Jul 10, 2017)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> Yeah if you have at least 5 they will come out and forage a lot more instead of hiding all day.


Yeah, the one I have tends to hide often. I guess this is why, I'll look to add a few more today. Thanks!


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

No problem and good luck!


----------



## thornsja19 (Feb 4, 2017)

thof123 said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > Let the females spit in the tank and add a group of 5 Synodontis multipunctatus to eat any survivors.
> ...


Multis only max out around 5". Other species are solitary and get huge, but multis stay small and like groups


----------



## thof123 (Jul 10, 2017)

Quick update!

Added 3 Synodontis eupterus (Featherfin Squeakers) yesterday and they love the tank so far. The cichlids were a bit weary of them at first and bothering them but now it seems fine. My tank is so much more active with them constantly looking around and the Synodontis Decorus I had in the take came out more than he ever has before. He was chasing them around everywhere lol.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Woah, did they happen to tell you how big the eupterus and decorus get? They're going to be wayyyy too big for your tank. We were talking about synodontis multipunctatus or lucipinnis or the rare petricola...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also eupterus are more solitary, so I would add only one.

If you already had decorus, doesn't he take care of fry?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

The Synodontis eupterus can grow to over 8" long. Way too big for your tank.


----------



## thof123 (Jul 10, 2017)

So, I completely misread this earlier and made the mistake obviously of buying those guys all at once. Lol They aren't that large. I've read they can be kept alone or in a school. I'm planning on upgrading my tank to a 125 gal within a couple of months. Do you think it'd be possible for me to keep them in a 125 gal with my cichlids?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yeah that would work but why not just get a 150 gallon lol.


----------



## thof123 (Jul 10, 2017)

My tank right now is in my room, I don't really have anywhere else to put it in the house where I'd enjoy seeing it. I'm a bit limited on space. I can fit the 72 inch length no problem. I can go higher also, but the width would be the issue on the 150. Lol most are 28 inches wide I believe where as the 125 is only 21. And okay, glad to hear that will work. I'd like to keep them because they are super active and cool to watch.


----------



## thof123 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm also considering doing dual 75 gallons with the stands that hold two tanks. Then I can just split them up between the two tanks and do different freshwater fish in the other tank.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

thof123 said:


> I'm also considering doing dual 75 gallons with the stands that hold two tanks. Then I can just split them up between the two tanks and do different freshwater fish in the other tank.


I would just get the 125 instead of two 75's because the catfish are going to grow too large for the footprint of a 75 gallon.


----------



## thof123 (Jul 10, 2017)

Okay, thanks a lot for the help! One more question! lol If i upgrade to a 125 how many species / total cichlids can I add in with the 4 catfish. Like i stated earlier I'm right around 20ish on cichlids. Would i be able to have at least 30 cichlids? and 5-6 species?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

It really just depends on what species you're talking about. You already have two conflicting species with the zebra variants and you don't want males or females to look alike at all to avoid hybrids.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I had 4 synodontis eupterus in a 125. One quickly out grew the others and started picking on the smaller 3. I got rid of the smaller 3 and kept the big one. He then turned his aggression towards the cichlids, chasing and pecking at whoever got close. I noticed spots on my fish and couldn't figure out what it was until I witnessed the syno bite on the a borelyi. After that he quickly went bye bye too.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I had a similar experience with a Chinese algae eater... That's such a terrible misnomer by the way, they hardly do anything to the algae.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like 2 75G tanks instead of one 125G. I like to be able to keep separate lakes and not all that interested in large fish. Just another viewpoint.

I would not keep eupterus...solitary and like to hide. I would definitely get a Syno that likes to be in groups and socialize. Multipunctatus or lucipinnis. I had a nice group of polli too for a while, although they were a little more shy.


----------



## thof123 (Jul 10, 2017)

Yeah, I still am debating if I want two 75s or a 125. That's essentially what I'll have room for. I'll have to do a bit more research and see. The eupterus in the tank right now are relatively small and are getting along with each other and the cichlids currently. So I have some time to figure out what I want to do with them. Maybe trade them in or give them away to someone if it doesn't work out.


----------



## thof123 (Jul 10, 2017)

thof123 said:


> Quick update!
> 
> Added 3 Synodontis eupterus (Featherfin Squeakers) yesterday and they love the tank so far. The cichlids were a bit weary of them at first and bothering them but now it seems fine. My tank is so much more active with them constantly looking around and the Synodontis Decorus I had in the take came out more than he ever has before. He was chasing them around everywhere lol.


Just wanted to post an update for everyone!

I've had the Synos since July, so about 9 months now. All 3 are lively and fine, along with my Clown Catfish. I was definitely worried they would struggle to co-exist in the tank together but I've had basically no issues with them fighting for territory or anything else. Each one has kind of dug out their own spot in the tank, They've grown quite a bit since I've gotten them but they aren't huge by any means and like I said all mostly get along. The cichlids in the tank really don't mess with them at all and they are constantly active looking for food throughout the tank and super responsive to me when I'm near the tank.

I think the catfish might be my favorite fish in the tank!


----------

